# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Prospecciones petrolíferas en Canarias

## F. Lázaro

> http://www.abc.es/local-canarias/201...403091422.html
> 
> *La compañía ha confirmado el hallazgo en uno de los pozos que explota el reino alauí*
> 
> La compañía Genel Energy, integrada en un consorcio con Cairn Energy y el Gobierno marroquí, ha confirmado ya la existencia de reservas de petróleo cerca de Tarfaya, en aguas entre el país vecino y la isla canaria de Fuerteventura. En concreto, las reservas están ubicadas en el pozo denominado «Juby Maritime 1» (JM-1), situado a 3.100 metros de profundidad, aunque la zona principal a explotar está a 3.700 metros.
> 
> Genel Energy ha destacado que el yacimiento tiene el potencial suficiente como parar acrecentar sus «ya significativas reservas» y ha recordado que los trabajos comenzaron durante el pasado mes de enero. El descubrimiento está a alrededor de dos kilómetros del pozo MO-2, donde hubo un hallazgo del periodo jurásico superior en el año 1968.
> 
> Hay que recordar que pese a los avances de Marruecos en su búsqueda de hidrocarburos en zonas muy próximas a aquellas en que trabajará Repsol, las autoridades canarias, Gobierno regional y cabildos de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, siguen oponiéndose a los trabajos de la multinacional española.


Marruecos ya mismo se pondrá en marcha para sacar petróleo cuanto antes, mientras que nosotros seguimos con patochadas.

Total, que cuando Repsol quiera ponerse a sacar el petróleo, se lo habrá llevado todo Marruecos...

----------


## Luján

Si es que.......

Mejor me callo.

----------


## Jonasino

C*j*n*d*. Asi que los marroquíes sacan el petroleo, lo venden, se forran, si pasa algo ensucian las costas de Canarias y nosotros, bailando la sardina de un ecologismo obsoleto, las vemos venir, no sacamos un duro y encima damos palmas. ¡Buaaaaaa¡

----------


## Luján

Es que los políticos canarios tienen en la cabeza que el "ecologilismo" da votos, y algunos da, pero es que no se dan cuenta de que abaratar la gasolina y la luz, por ejemplo, da muchos más votos.

----------


## No Registrado

Si Repsol saca el petróleo a la mayor velocidad que se pueda, menos años estarán los marroquíes haciédolo.

Y menos riesgo habrá de fuga. ¿Alguien cree que ellos van a gastarse un dineral en proteger el medioambiente?

Repsol debería tratar de sacar ese petróleo en 5 años y desaparecer para salvar al turismo durante 100 años más.

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20140529...s/945226.shtml

----------


## Jonasino

Hay que j........ ¿que decía yo? Y mientras tanto los españoles en Canarias haciendo patochadas de referendum para ver si queremos o no prospecciones. Pena, penita, pena
http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...04_429223.html

----------


## faeton

El Paulino Rivero es tonto, y va en contra de los intereses canarios. 




> Rivero dice que le "es indiferente" que Marruecos halle petróleo en sus aguas
> 
> http://www.eldiario.es/canariasahora...237276817.html



Claro Marruecos va a hacer todo lo posible, en caso de fallo, no vaya a Canarias el "chapapote". Si se está en contra, se está con todas las consecuencias y con todos los que saquen petróleo cerca de Canarias y si no es que el que hace lo contrario o es demagogo de mierda o es un delincuente o un mentiroso o está untando o es tonto, cualquiera de esas razones supone que no debe tener poder en Canarias por el bien de mis queridos canarios. Este hombre se tiene que ir del gobierno por el bien de Canarias, la cual tiene un 30% de paro.

----------

Jonasino (27-oct-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Paulino Rivero es tonto, y va en contra de los intereses canarios.


Tiene fácil solución. ¿No quieren petróleo? Ok...

- Que les apliquen el 21% de IVA como a todo quisqui aquí en la Península.
- Que igualen los impuestos especiales, gasolinas, tabaco, alcohol, etc, a como están en la Península.

Más un plus, por llevar mercancías hasta allí.

Sólo con aplicar eso, en menos de 24 horas estarían reclamando, a gritos, que quieren prospecciones de petróleo.

----------

Los terrines (28-oct-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno el chiste del Sr. Paulino Rivero:




> http://www.libremercado.com/2014-10-...as-1276532103/
> 
> *Rivero defiende a Marruecos: "Sus prospecciones son menos peligrosas"*
> 
> *El presidente de Canarias se ha ido de gira antiprospecciones en un barco de Greenpeace y ha dicho que ve menos peligro en los sondeos de Marruecos.*
> 
> 
> 
> Libertad Digital 2014-10-30
> ...


En fin, sin comentarios. Que hagan lo que dije en el anterior mensaje y les iguales los impuestos con la Península.

Ya veremos si sigue también defendiendo lo mismo.

----------

Jonasino (31-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Toma ya el honoris causa....

----------


## No Registrado

> Toma ya el honoris causa....


¿Honoris causa de qué?

Maestro de primaria y mucho es.


Apenas ejerció un par de años. Eso sí, su plaza la sigue ocupando, no sé para qué.

El adjetivo que empieza por g y acaba por el femenino de pollos se le queda corto.

----------


## Jonasino

> Apenas ejerció un par de años. Eso sí, su plaza la sigue ocupando, no sé para qué.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## No Registrado

> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


No lo creo.

No cobra si no ejerce, pero su plaza se cubre con "prostitutos" digooooo sustitutos interinos.

Y tampoco es que el sueldo de maestro dé para mucho.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Llevo leyendo éste hilo bastante tiempo. Y, en verdad, estoy de acuerdo conque se hagan prospecciones petrolíferas en Canarias siempre que se tomen las medidas de seguridad necesarias, por lo que no entiendo por qué se oponen. Aunque no digo nada porque me faltan datos, y porque a lo mejor si los que estamos de acuerdo viviéramos allí pensaríamos distinto. Pero eso ya es personal de cada uno. 
 Aunque lo que me llama la atención es que se están permitiendo ciertas expresiones que en otros casos se han fulminado sin miramientos. Sin ir más lejos, a mí el 27 de Agosto se me envió un privado, muy correcto y amable, que me comentaba que había una frase que quizás no era muy correcta. Exactamente así:



> La expresión me la suda está en la calle pero creo que no deberíamos escribirla en el foro.


 Yo estuve perfectamente de acuerdo en esa petición, e inmediatamente la cambié y agradecí el mensaje.

Si embargo aquí, en los últimos días estoy leyendo frases como:



> El Paulino Rivero es tonto





> es demagogo de mierda o es un delincuente o un mentiroso o está untando o es tonto





> "prostitutos"


.

 No me importan que se escriban, incluso con algunas puedo estar de acuerdo, y no los quitaría ni pido que se quiten. Pero me extraña que a veces se actúe rápido (y en el caso del privado que cito, con razón) y ahora, con palabras malsonantes e insultos directos no ocurra nada. 

Saludos. Miguel

----------

ramon (25-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Ojo, que yo no he dicho nada contra los sustitutos.

Se merecen toda mi admiración, siempre que hagan bien su trabajo, lo cual no es fácil.


En el mundillo escolar, y creo que en muchos otros, se les llama "prostitutos" pues debido al carácter fugaz de sus trabajos van de aquí para allá a la espera de trabajo, como quien ejerce la profesión más antigua del mundo.


Y por cierto, Miguel, no seas tan "talibán", pues prostituto y su original femenina son más cultas y educadas que otras muchas que se usan en la calle en su lugar.


Joder, si es que parece que hay que darlo todo más mascadito que los mirlos a sus crías.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No, si a mi no me importa que se escriba lo que se escriba. Es más, veo absurdo que el lenguaje de la calle se borre, siempre  que no se digan burradas.
 Solamente me he mostrado extrañado ante lo que he explicado. Me ha parecido raro Después de que repaso y repaso todos mis mensajes para que no se cuele ninguna palabra malsonante que haga que lo borren.

 "Macho", que yo soy de Madrid en donde se dicen bastantes palabras de las que se han escrito. Y cuando estoy con mis currantes instalando algo, cada tres palabras sale un taco.

 Sinceramente, no me importa. Por mí podéis poner lo que queráis, no es mi cometido cortarlo, ni puedo, ni quiero hacerlo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## faeton

> Llevo leyendo éste hilo bastante tiempo. Y, en verdad, estoy de acuerdo conque se hagan prospecciones petrolíferas en Canarias siempre que se tomen las medidas de seguridad necesarias, por lo que no entiendo por qué se oponen. Aunque no digo nada porque me faltan datos, y porque a lo mejor si los que estamos de acuerdo viviéramos allí pensaríamos distinto. Pero eso ya es personal de cada uno. 
>  Aunque lo que me llama la atención es que se están permitiendo ciertas expresiones que en otros casos se han fulminado sin miramientos. Sin ir más lejos, a mí el 27 de Agosto se me envió un privado, muy correcto y amable, que me comentaba que había una frase que quizás no era muy correcta. Exactamente así:
> 
>  Yo estuve perfectamente de acuerdo en esa petición, e inmediatamente la cambié y agradecí el mensaje.
> 
> Si embargo aquí, en los últimos días estoy leyendo frases como:
> .
> 
>  No me importan que se escriban, incluso con algunas puedo estar de acuerdo, y no los quitaría ni pido que se quiten. Pero me extraña que a veces se actúe rápido (y en el caso del privado que cito, con razón) y ahora, con palabras malsonantes e insultos directos no ocurra nada. 
> ...





> Pese a que toda la información oficial del hallazgo de Marruecos a 200 kilómetros de Canarias indica que se produjo a 2.825 metros de profundidad, Paulino Rivero dice que los sondeos marroquíes son menos peligrosos


*tonto:*

*1. adj. Falto o escaso de entendimiento o razón. U. t. c. s.*
2. adj. Dicho de un hecho o de un dicho: Propio de un tonto.
3. adj. coloq. Que padece cierta deficiencia mental. U. t. c. s.
4. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Pesada, molesta. Se pone muy tonto con la manía de los celos
*5. adj. coloq. absurdo (‖ contrario y opuesto a la razón).* Después de la acalorada discusión le entró una risa tonta
6. m. Comediante que en ciertas representaciones hace el papel de tonto. El tonto del circo




> Pese a que toda la información oficial del hallazgo de Marruecos a 200 kilómetros de Canarias indica que se produjo a 2.825 metros de profundidad, Paulino Rivero dice que los sondeos marroquíes son menos peligrosos




*demagogia.*
(Del gr. δημαγωγία).
1. f. Práctica política consistente en ganarse con halagos el favor popular.
*2. f. Degeneración de la democracia, consistente en que los políticos, mediante concesiones y halagos a los sentimientos elementales de los ciudadanos, tratan de conseguir o mantener el poder.*

*mierda.*
(Del lat. merda).
1. f. Excremento humano.
2. f. Excremento de algunos animales.
3. f. coloq. Grasa, suciedad o porquería que se pega a la ropa o a otra cosa.
*4. f. coloq. Cosa sin valor o mal hecha.
5. com. coloq. Persona sin cualidades ni méritos.*




> Paulino Rivero sigue empeñado en frenar las prospecciones. Además de las campañas de publicidad emitidas en televisiones, radios y periódicos canarios, o las constantes ruedas de prensa, viajes y marchas organizadas para protestar contra el petróleo, el presidente de Canarias se ha embarcado en una nueva aventura. Nada menos que en el buque Artic Sunrise de Greenpeace, que durante estos días recorre los puertos de las islas en una campaña contra las prospecciones petrolíferas.





> Rivero dice que le "es indiferente" que Marruecos halle petróleo en sus aguas
> 
> http://www.eldiario.es/canariasahora...237276817.html

----------


## No Registrado

Detrás de la oposición de Paulino Rivero a las prospecciones hay más que la defensa del turismo. Eso es solo la excusa.

Y no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta. Menos aún, si se está en Canarias y se conoce su política diaria.

Resulta que el Sr. Paulino tiene envidia. Sí, así de claro. Envidia de que él no está en Madrid pero su mayor contrincante sí. Y, qué casualidad, es el ministro que ha autorizado las prospecciones, el Sr. Soria.

Esta es la razón más evidente. Detrás de esta, otras muchas relacionadas con su agotamiento político.

El problema, que los canarios, como grupo, son tontos y siguen a pies juntillas las doctrinas del "régimen". Y que la frase "si hacen XXXXXXX se acaba el turismo" también les da mucho miedo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Faetón, puedes justificarte como quieras, pero la verdad es que esos insultos y palabras malsonantes que has puesto, han habido personas que no se le han permitido.
Una de dos, o la política ha cambiado, o tú tienes prebendas que otros no.
Te falta justificar "delincuente".

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

ramon (25-nov-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Imagino que todos, o la mayoría habréis visto las imágenes del incidente entre activistas de Greenpeace y la Armada Española.

Me llama la atención, que Greenpeace no ha hecho ninguna actividad contra las prospecciones marroquíes y vaya la que están dando contra las españolas. Que yo sepa, las dos, tanto las prospecciones españolas como marroquíes pueden ser igual de contaminantes, y en caso de accidente... Canarias se va a tragar la marea negra sí o sí. 

Sin embargo, a unas prospecciones se le dan diferente trato que a las otras  :Confused: 

Más llamativo aún es el caso del Sr. Paulino Rivero, atacando con dureza las prospecciones españolas y defendiendo las marroquíes, incluso llegando a decir barbaridades del calibre "El mayor abuso que sufrirá Canarias desde su conquista será realizar las prospecciones petrolíferas".

¿Qué intereses hay detrás de todo ésto? Porque casual, no es...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya vaya, rebuscando un poco por la red, uno se encuentra cosas como ésta.

Osea que, si ellos manejan el negocio del petróleo, entonces sí... pozos petrolíferos hasta en la cima del Teide si es menester.




> http://www.abc.es/20120408/comunidad...-20120408.html
> 
> *Cuando Coalición Canaria quería las prospecciones*
> 
> *Los de Paulino Rivero nunca se opusieron como lo hacen hoy a la posibilidad de la explotación petrolífera*
> 
> 
> 
> Los de Paulino Rivero nunca esgrimieron los argumentos de 2012 para posicionarse en contra del petróleo. Más bien, mantuvieron de forma constante su interés por la posible extracción de hidrocarburos cerca de Canarias. *Una salvedad: querían ser ellos quienes adjudicasen el negocio.*
> ...

----------

ramon (25-nov-2014),Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

F. Lázaro,

Ya puse un poco más arriba algunas de las razones por las que Paulino se opone tan fuertemente a las prospecciones. Es todo política.

Claro que querían ellos cortar el bacalao, así serían ellos, y no Madrid, los que se llevaran los sobres.


En cuanto a lo de Greenpeace, está más que claro. Aquí tienen un incidente con la Armada y son las víctimas, pero en Marruecos..... El mismo incidente y se les trata de terroristas. Y, evidentemente, no se van a arriesgar a pasar una temporada en una cárcel marroquí. La comparativa es clara: armarla en España -> pobres víctimas; armarla en Marruecos -> A una cárcel en medio del desierto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y qué se puede esperar de un político? Donde dije digo, digo Diego. Les interesan los votos nada más.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> F. Lázaro,
> 
> Ya puse un poco más arriba algunas de las razones por las que Paulino se opone tan fuertemente a las prospecciones. Es todo política.
> 
> Claro que querían ellos cortar el bacalao, así serían ellos, y no Madrid, los que se llevaran los sobres.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Greenpeace, está más que claro. Aquí tienen un incidente con la Armada y son las víctimas, pero en Marruecos..... El mismo incidente y se les trata de terroristas. Y, evidentemente, no se van a arriesgar a pasar una temporada en una cárcel marroquí. La comparativa es clara: armarla en España -> pobres víctimas; armarla en Marruecos -> A una cárcel en medio del desierto.


 Tampoco te pases. Todos los que hemos visto el video, hemos podido ver como la lancha de la Armada embiste con temeridad a la de Greenpeace. Se puede hacer de otra manera un poco menos agresiva. El desenlace podía haber sido fatal, y lo único que consigue la Armada con eso es mala prensa.
 Con respecto a lo de Marruecos, pues creo que somos afortunados de que haya una diferencia sustancial, por eso España es un país en donde se observan y respetan los Derechos Humanos y la Ley dignifica algo, y Marruecos es una dictadura sanguinaria en la que la ley se la pasan por el forro y los derechos humanos se los pasan por otro lado.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Perdona, pero...

¿Quién se pasa ahora?




> Tampoco te pases. Todos los que hemos visto el video, hemos podido ver como la lancha de la Armada embiste con temeridad a la de Greenpeace. Se puede hacer de otra manera un poco menos agresiva. El desenlace podía haber sido fatal, y lo único que consigue la Armada con eso es mala prensa.
>  Con respecto a lo de Marruecos, pues creo que somos afortunados de que haya una diferencia sustancial, por eso España es un país en donde se observan y respetan los Derechos Humanos y la Ley dignifica algo, y Marruecos es una *dictadura sanguinaria* en la que la ley se la pasan por el forro y los derechos humanos se los pasan por otro lado.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


La verdad, no me sorprende.

----------


## No Registrado

Ah, por cierto,

Infringir las leyes marítimas tiene sus consecuencias, al igual que con cualquier otra.

Que la Armada no lo hizo del todo bien, pues no. Pero intentar abordar un barco es delito.


Otro de tantos que hace continuamente Geenpeace con total impunidad porque son "los buenos".

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdona, pero...
> 
> ¿Quién se pasa ahora?
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad, no me sorprende.


 El qué no te sorprende?
Lo explicas tú mismo:



> En cuanto a lo de Greenpeace, está más que claro. Aquí tienen un incidente con la Armada y son las víctimas, pero *en Marruecos..... El mismo incidente y se les trata de terroristas*. Y, evidentemente, *no se van a arriesgar a pasar una temporada en una cárcel marroquí.* La comparativa es clara: armarla en España -> pobres víctimas; armarla en Marruecos -> *A una cárcel en medio del desierto*.


O es que, a pesar de lo que describes, Marruecos es un ejemplo de respeto a los Derechos Humanos??





> Ah, por cierto,
> 
> Infringir las leyes marítimas tiene sus consecuencias, al igual que con cualquier otra.
> 
> Que la Armada no lo hizo del todo bien, pues no. Pero intentar abordar un barco es delito.
> 
> 
> Otro de tantos que hace continuamente Geenpeace con total impunidad porque son "los buenos".


Pues no, lo que ha hecho la Armada no está bien. No es su función. Y te lo dice uno que ha estado en la Armada. La Guardia Civil, y ellos mismos, en el conflicto de Gibraltar no son tan "activos".
 Lo que deberían haber hecho es detenerlos. Lo menos que espero de nuestro ejército en época de paz es que se comporten como personas, no como animales.
 Estoy de acuerdo con las prospecciones, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esos actos reprobables.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues se ve que aprendiste poco de tu paso por la Armada. Pero bueno, no todos aprenden lo mismo en los mismos sitios.

Uno de los deberes de la Armada es defender los intereses y territorios nacionales allá donde se encuentren. Y es lo que han hecho. Los de GreenPeace iban a abordar un barco en alta mar, un acto delictivo. Otro de tantos (Acceso a instalaciones restringidas, violación de espacios aéreos, atentados contra la propiedad privada,... la lista es larga).

Que lo han hecho "a las bravas" pues sí, pero con esta gente hay que dejar las cosas claras. ¿Detenerlos? No me hagas reír. No sirve de nada. Tienen detrás el apoyo de un gobierno muy poderoso (y esto es un hecho contrastable y contrastado).


En cuanto a Marruecos, decir que sus cárceles no son iguales que las de aquí es otro hecho contrastable y contrastado. Sin embargo, decir que es una dictadura sanguinaria, es ir muy lejos. (Eso es lo que no me extraña, de ti). Más aún cuando podría decirse que es el país norteafricano donde mejor se defienden los derechos humanos. Pero claro, si no conoces marroquíes o si no has estado allí esto no lo entenderás.

----------


## No Registrado

Ah!

Y lo de Gibraltar no sirve como contraejemplo.

Ya se sabe, y tú que estás tan puesto deberías saberlo, que en Gibraltar ni a la Armada ni a la Guardia Civil se les deja actuar como deberían por órdenes superiores. Es algo que han dicho hasta la saciedad fuentes de la misma Guardia Civil.

----------


## No Registrado

Hay que ser demágogo para decir que "Marruecos es el país norteafricano donde mejor se defienden los derechos humanos". Ahora como has ido de turista a Marraquech vas a decirnos semejantes bobadas. En este pais hay leyes contra la libertad de expresión, no se puede criticar al rey o monarquía, Islam o defender la independencia del Sahara Occidental, cuyos activistas son peramanentemente torturados, mujeres violadas etc:

"el Relator Especial de la ONU sobre Tortura, Juan Méndez, concluyó en su informe de febrero de 2013 lo siguiente: En los casos que involucran la seguridad del Estado, como el terrorismo, la pertenencia a un movimiento islamista o la defensa de la independencia del Sáhara Occidental, existe un patrón de tortura y malos tratos por parte de agentes de la policía durante el proceso de arresto y durante su detención () Muchas personas han sido obligadas a confesar y han sido condenadas a penas de cárcel en base a esas confesiones. Entre las recomendaciones del relator destaca la modificación de la ley para garantizar que el sospechoso tenga acceso a un abogado de su propia elección desde el momento de la detención y la reducción del tiempo de detención sin cargos bajo custodia policial al máximo actual de 12 días permitidos en casos relacionados con el terrorismo. Las autoridades marroquíes respondieron en detalle, señalando las medidas que estaban adoptando, como la práctica del Ministerio de Justicia y Libertades (...) para garantizar la grabación en video de todas las declaraciones hechas a la policía durante las investigaciones y los interrogatorios.

El informe entero de Human Rights Watch sobre Marruecos:

http://www.hrw.org/es/world-report/2...hapters/122289

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues se ve que aprendiste poco de tu paso por la Armada. Pero bueno, no todos aprenden lo mismo en los mismos sitios.
> 
> Uno de los deberes de la Armada es defender los intereses y territorios nacionales allá donde se encuentren. Y es lo que han hecho. Los de GreenPeace iban a abordar un barco en alta mar, un acto delictivo. Otro de tantos (Acceso a instalaciones restringidas, violación de espacios aéreos, atentados contra la propiedad privada,... la lista es larga).


Bueno, parece que te atreves a opinar sobre lo que yo he aprendido o no sin conocerme. En aquellos años, había una serie de lemas que no voy a buscar como "defiende al débil", "no cometas injusticias", etc... al menos eso se inculcaba. En tiempos de paz, el Ejército no puede actuar así como así, para eso está la Guardia Civil con sus patrulleras.
Mira, uno de los principios de la Armada es éste:
*Actuar siempre con honestidad, sinceridad y rectitud

Cualidad que guía a las personas a actuar siempre con honestidad, honradez, justicia, imparcialidad, sinceridad y compromiso, observando las más altas normas éticas y morales, y que permite esperar de ella un compromiso y responsabilidad con los principios y obligaciones de la profesión.
*
Y eso no lo han hecho.
No sé si la embestida de la embarcación la ha hecho la IM, es posible,, pero uno de sus principios dice:
*##5º mandamiento: Ajustaré mi conducta al respeto de las personas, su dignidad y derechos serán valores que guardaré y exigiré*

 Esos mandamientos y principios son inviolables, si no los ejercen, son indignos de ese cuerpo, aunque se lo ordenen sus mandos. Eso es así. Al menos son las enseñanzas que saqué de allí.
 Vamos, no sé, Greenpeace a lo mejor es el ejército soviético o algo similar. Embestir con la embarcación a otra embarcación desarmada es una acción cobarde para mí. No creo que se puedan sentir muy orgullosos del hecho.




> Que lo han hecho "a las bravas" pues sí, pero con esta gente hay que dejar las cosas claras. ¿Detenerlos? No me hagas reír. No sirve de nada. Tienen detrás el apoyo de un gobierno muy poderoso (y esto es un hecho contrastable y contrastado.


Te recuerdo que estamos en un Estado de Derecho, y hay que cumplir las normas. Eso nos distingue de países como Venezuela o Zambia. Y las normas no son atacar en tiempos de paz. Los debería de haber detenido la Guardia Civil y haberlos juzgado convenientemente. Así actúa un Estado moderno de Derecho. Lo demás son repúblicas bananeras.
 ¿Entonces qué propones?, ¿que les hunda una F-100?, ¿que les pasen a cuchillo?. Y a los que defendemos temas similares, ¿qué propones? A los de la Defensa del Ebro y a los de los Ojos del Guadiana que les ametrallen, que le pasen por encima con un tanque la Acorazada Brunete? A mí por defender el Tajo que me gaséen?
 El mismísimo Blas de Lezo, nunca cometió una actuación indigna.
 Es que tu postura me parece tremendamente peligrosa y rozando salirse de la legalidad vigente. Contrólate.




> En cuanto a Marruecos, decir que sus cárceles no son iguales que las de aquí es otro hecho contrastable y contrastado. Sin embargo, decir que es una dictadura sanguinaria, es ir muy lejos. (Eso es lo que no me extraña, de ti). Más aún cuando podría decirse que es el país norteafricano donde mejor se defienden los derechos humanos. Pero claro, si no conoces marroquíes o si no has estado allí esto no lo entenderás.


 Bueno, yo estuve en el Sáhara y te aseguro que son peligrosos, cobardes individualmente, pero peligrosos. Ahora mismo la prueba la tienes con los movimientos migratorios en los que las palizas, detenciones ilegales y desapariciones están al cabo del día. ¿El país africano que mejor defiende los derechos humanos? no me hagas reir. ¿Quién era menos asesino, Hitler o Stalin?. ¿No ves que da igual? Marruecos está en otra liga, en Regional.




> Ah!
> 
> Y lo de Gibraltar no sirve como contraejemplo.
> 
> Ya se sabe, y tú que estás tan puesto deberías saberlo, que en Gibraltar ni a la Armada ni a la Guardia Civil se les deja actuar como deberían por órdenes superiores. Es algo que han dicho hasta la saciedad fuentes de la misma Guardia Civil.


 Yo hace 40 años que salí de la Armada, por tanto estoy de puesto como tú. Las órdenes, oficialmente, salvo algún comentario de barra bar, no las sabemos ni tú ni yo como es lógico. Pero, independientemente de eso, se cuidan mucho, (la Armada) de cometer una acción inadecuada como la que han cometido con Greenpeace. Entre otras cosas porque van al fondo. Luego ya se verá como acaba y la capacidad militar de cada uno, la nuestra en temas navales es alta, pero mejor no tener que compararla con nadie.
Las guerritas, cuanto más lejos mejor.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

ramon (25-nov-2014),Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hay que ser demágogo para decir que "Marruecos es el país norteafricano donde mejor se defienden los derechos humanos". Ahora como has ido de turista a Marraquech vas a decirnos semejantes bobadas. En este pais hay leyes contra la libertad de expresión, no se puede criticar al rey o monarquía, Islam o defender la independencia del Sahara Occidental, cuyos activistas son peramanentemente torturados, mujeres violadas etc:
> 
> "el Relator Especial de la ONU sobre Tortura, Juan Méndez, concluyó en su informe de febrero de 2013 lo siguiente: “En los casos que involucran la seguridad del Estado, como el terrorismo, la pertenencia a un movimiento islamista o la defensa de la independencia del Sáhara Occidental, existe un patrón de tortura y malos tratos por parte de agentes de la policía durante el proceso de arresto y durante su detención (…) Muchas personas han sido obligadas a confesar y han sido condenadas a penas de cárcel en base a esas confesiones”. Entre las recomendaciones del relator destaca la modificación de la ley para garantizar “que el sospechoso tenga acceso a un abogado de su propia elección desde el momento de la detención” y la reducción del tiempo de detención sin cargos bajo custodia policial al máximo actual de 12 días permitidos en casos relacionados con el terrorismo. Las autoridades marroquíes respondieron en detalle, señalando las medidas que estaban adoptando, como la práctica del “Ministerio de Justicia y Libertades (...) para garantizar la grabación en video de todas las declaraciones hechas a la policía durante las investigaciones y los interrogatorios”.
> 
> El informe entero de Human Rights Watch sobre Marruecos:
> 
> http://www.hrw.org/es/world-report/2...hapters/122289



Exacto.

Ese se cree que las fuerzas de seguridad marroquíes y su ejército en concreto, respetan alguna norma como se hace en Europa.
 Pero para él seguramente será lo correcto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Ahora quién habla sin saber?

Tú en tu línea.

Tratados internacionales sobre Derechos Humanos firmados y ratificados por lo países del norte de África:

Marruecos: 8
Argelia: 5
Túnez: 6
Libia:0
Egipto: 6

Pero claro, eso para vosotros no significa nada.


En cuanto a lo de conversaciones de bar.... cómo se ve que solo te enteras de lo que te interesa.

Es un poco antigua, pero no ha perdido ni un ápice de actualidad: http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacio...ar-1276397677/

Ah!

Y no pongas en mi boca (o en mis manos en este caso) palabras que no he dicho. Yo solo digo que GreenPeace estaba a punto de cometer un delito. Es más, un delito grave en la mar. El de piratería. Y eso se para, sí o sí.

Con tus mismos argumentos

¿Entonces qué?
¿Dejamos que los de GP secuestren barcos allí donde les de la gana? ¿O que se descuelguen en parapente sobre las centrales nucleares? ¿O que los anti trasvase dinamiten el acueducto? ¿O que los doce monos suelten a todos los animales de un zoológico?

¿A que te suena extremista?, pues tus preguntas son exactamente lo mismo.

Al que me dice que si soy demagogo..... Que se informe antes de hablar. Nunca en mi vida he estado en Marracech, Mis padres sí, y en todo el sur de Marruecos, en zonas no turísticas. Yo he vivido en Casablanca. Tengo amigos de la provincia de El Aaiun que me hablan de la situación allí.

Y sí, no es perfecta (Aquí tampoco lo es), pero sí es la mejor de todo el norte de África.



Habláis de palizas de la policía y/o ejército... ¿Es que aquí no las hay? ¿O en USA? ¿O en el Ulster?


Vamos hombre, seamos serios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Vaya, ya sabía que eras el de siempre. Te echaba de menos.

Mira, lo que dice LibertadDigital y todos esos medios que terminan en "Digital", son conversaciones de bar, de uno que me dijo que le dijeron.

 Los de Greenpeace no son piratas hombre, no seas demagogo. Y los que se subieron a la central nuclear José Cabrera, estuvieron merecidamente en la cárcel, y por su acción demostraron que la seguridad de la misma era una porquería. Gracias a eso, se mejoró, y han puesto más complicado su acceso como objetivo terrorista.

 En cuanto a los defensores del maltratado y moribundo río Tajo, no te preocupes, que no vamos a dinamitar nada. Nosotros somos pacíficos. No abordamos lanchas ni utilizamos armas. Solemos utilizar la inteligencia.

En fin, vete a Marruecos y comete algún tipo de delito, que te van a poner fino. Luego les gritas que tal o cual tratado internacional te protege de su violencia, que te pondrán fino filipino, si sales vivo claro.

 Como están las cabezas, madre mía.

Darwin era extremista, Galileo era extremista. Si eso es ser extremista, quiero ser eso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

La demagogia es decir que ""Marruecos es el país norteafricano donde mejor se defienden los derechos humanos", como si eso signifacara algo, y ya el colmo es ponernos una estadística de acuerdos firmados (y no respetados según HRW), que efectivamente no significa nada. De lo que se habla es de si respeta los derechos humanos o no y ya ha quedado claro en el link de HRW. 

Y decir que seamos serios y comparar la situación de Marruecos con Europa o USA es no saber de lo que se habla. Tu vida privada (o lo que tú dices que es) no nos importa nada, que ego tienen algunos!!!

----------


## No Registrado

Aquí hay unos cuantos que no se enteran de nada.

No registrado: Si no te importa mi vida privada, no hagas como que la conoces, poniéndome en sitios donde no he estado. Cuando vivas en Marruecos por un tiempo en vez oír lo que se dice "en los bares", podrás opinar sobre Marruecos y lo que allí se cuece. Mientras tanto, los informes pueden ser papel mojado. También hay informes que decían que el trasvase del Ebro era factible ¿Verdad? Pues eso.


Miguel, No sé quién crees que soy, pero no creo ser "el de siempre". Llevo en este foro un par de meses. Si eso es ser "el de siempre", pues vale.... tú mismo.

En cuanto a los de GreenPeace, está demostrado que han cometido actos de piratería. Han asaltado más de una vez barcos en alta mar. Lo de Canarias no ha sido su primer acto. Y lo de las centrales nucleares..... no me hagas reír ¿Que la han convertido en más segura? pues a lo mejor sí, pero ¿que han reducido el riesgo terrorista? Ni de coña. Ninguna central está libre de ataques terroristas. ¿O es que acaso hay una batería antimisiles en cada una de ellas? No es por nada, pero todas las centrales a las que me he acercado están en emplazamientos perfectos para atacarlas con mortero o cohetes. Y ya sabemos que los terroristas, sean quienes sean, tienen acceso a ese material.

Y se ve lo bien que lees. Ni siquiera en diagonal. No lo dice solo Libertad Digital. Estos se hacen eco de una noticia publicada en El Mundo, cuando era El Mundo. Ahora claro, como son medios que no casan contigo, ni uno ni otro, pues los criticas diciendo que son conversaciones de bar. Me gustaría saber a qué bares vas tú, que parece que se oyen más noticias y más fiables que en los diarios. Por cierto, ¿las declaraciones de un portavoz de la AUGC también son conversaciones de bar?

Si es que....


Y todo esto.... por decir que los de GP saben elegir bien sus ataques para convertirse en las víctimas en caso de que algo les salga mal.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Aquí hay unos cuantos que no se enteran de nada.
> 
> No registrado: Si no te importa mi vida privada, no hagas como que la conoces, poniéndome en sitios donde no he estado. Cuando vivas en Marruecos por un tiempo en vez oír lo que se dice "en los bares", podrás opinar sobre Marruecos y lo que allí se cuece. Mientras tanto, los informes pueden ser papel mojado. También hay informes que decían que el trasvase del Ebro era factible ¿Verdad? Pues eso.
> 
> 
> Miguel, No sé quién crees que soy, pero no creo ser "el de siempre". Llevo en este foro un par de meses. Si eso es ser "el de siempre", pues vale.... tú mismo.
> 
> En cuanto a los de GreenPeace, está demostrado que han cometido actos de piratería. Han asaltado más de una vez barcos en alta mar. Lo de Canarias no ha sido su primer acto. Y lo de las centrales nucleares..... no me hagas reír ¿Que la han convertido en más segura? pues a lo mejor sí, pero ¿que han reducido el riesgo terrorista? Ni de coña. Ninguna central está libre de ataques terroristas. ¿O es que acaso hay una batería antimisiles en cada una de ellas? No es por nada, pero todas las centrales a las que me he acercado están en emplazamientos perfectos para atacarlas con mortero o cohetes. Y ya sabemos que los terroristas, sean quienes sean, tienen acceso a ese material.
> 
> ...


Sí, si, tú te enteras de todo, donde va a parar oiga.

 Pues para llevar un par de meses aquí, te diriges a mí como si me conocieras de antes.

No pasa nada. Estoy acostumbrado. Periódicamente sales.

Si, sí, piratas los de Greenpeace, y...y me han dicho que comen niños y todo, Además me dijo el cura el domingo que viven en cuevas, como los lobos...

Ahora con lo que dices que las centrales nucleares están al alcance de cualquier terrorista, me dejas más tranquilo, oyes...


Mira, yo estoy a favor de las prospecciones. Pero no a favor de la mentira y la barbarie. Y con ésta metedura de pata, el Gobierno, lo único que ha conseguido es darle publicidad, y no buena. Una metedura de pata que perjudica las prospecciones.

 Mira el efecto. El día 30 van a llegar 150 barcos y 800 personas a la zona, la Flota Sandía, como el ridículo nombre de la prospección, que parece de Mortadelo y Filemón.


Qué va a hacer el gobierno, mandar la Álvaro de Bazán y el Juan Carlos I a hundirlos?

 Este gobierno mata moscas a cañonazos, nunca mejor dicho.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

No voy a entrar en este debate ya que desconozco el tema, pero me gustaría que se explicara en público quién es "el de siempre" ya que tengo la impresión de que se habla de un moderador que ya no participa en el foro.
Si no es así, disculpad mi error.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues coincidimos en algo.

Las prospecciones se deben hacer, y creo que podrían ser buenas para Canarias. Y las plataformas ecologistas deben defender sus ideales. Yo no lo he negado. Lo que tienen que tener claro es que los deben defender dentro de la legalidad.


Y si esos taitantos barcos que se acercan, lo hacen siguiendo las normas internacionales de navegación, no habrá que hacer nada. Ni ellos, ni la Armada, ni la Guardia Civil ni el farero de El Hierro.

Ahora, como intenten cometer un delito (el abordaje es un delito) habrá que tomar medidas.

----------


## No Registrado

Se me olvidaba.

Si parece que te conozco es porque me preocupo de leer lo que ponen los demás. Y tus mensajes te dan a conocer muy fácilmente.

Llevo aquí dos meses, pero eso no significa que solo haya leído los mensajes de estos dos meses.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que sí, que sí, que son Barbarroja y el Capitán Garfio, no te fastidia.

Mira a ver qué opinas, ya que estás tan belicoso, que seguro que estás blandiendo la espada cual Capitán Alatriste. A ver qué te parece ésto.
A Repsol sólo se le ha exigido avalar por 20 millones en caso de daño mediambiental
http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2014/...3698b456c.HTML

 Al final es que rascas un poco y te encuentras lo de siempre. Beneficios para unos pocos, se emplean en su defensa medios públicos como es el ejército, y si ocurre algo, que los 20 millones no da ni para pipas lo pagaremos los españolitos de a pié.
Igual como el proyecto Castor, que provoca terremotos, y al abandonarse, por culpa de la blandenguería del gobierno de entonces, los españoles tenemos que pagar durante 30 años los 1300 millones (creo) en el recibo del gas para que Florentino sea cada vez más rico. Y se le paga inmediatamente, cuando por ejemplo mi sobrino, minusválido, además de recortarle la ayuda a la que tiene derecho, le tarda más de un año. Cuando lo que habría que haber hecho es encarcelar a los técnicos que no han hecho bien su trabajo, por no decir otra cosa más gorda, nacionalizar el proyecto, y mandar a Florentino a hacer gárgaras.

Luego dicen que si vienen unos y que si vienen otros. Si es que se merecen la revolución francesa y sacar las guillotinas de los museos.
Tú sigue defendiendo a ésta gente, y paga gustoso el recibo del castor durante los próximos 30 años.

 Hasta luego, querido amigo.
 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No voy a entrar en este debate ya que desconozco el tema, pero me gustaría que se explicara en público quién es "el de siempre" ya que tengo la impresión de que se habla de un moderador que ya no participa en el foro.
> Si no es así, disculpad mi error.


 He sido yo el que ha dicho "el de siempre" porque es así, periódicamente sale.

Pero la referencia al moderador ese, que no sé a quien te refieres, deja bien claro que lo dices exclusivamente tú, que yo no lo he dicho.
Si te da la impresión, es cosa personal y exclusiva tuya, nada más. Tú sabrás el por qué.
 Y te puedes dirigir a mí, que no tengo el ébola.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (19-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

> Que sí, que sí, que son Barbarroja y el Capitán Garfio, no te fastidia.
> 
> Mira a ver qué opinas, ya que estás tan belicoso, que seguro que estás blandiendo la espada cual Capitán Alatriste. A ver qué te parece ésto.
> A Repsol sólo se le ha exigido avalar por 20 millones en caso de daño mediambiental
> http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2014/...3698b456c.HTML
> 
>  Al final es que rascas un poco y te encuentras lo de siempre. Beneficios para unos pocos, se emplean en su defensa medios públicos como es el ejército, y si ocurre algo, que los 20 millones no da ni para pipas lo pagaremos los españolitos de a pié.
> Igual como el proyecto Castor, que provoca terremotos, y al abandonarse, por culpa de la blandenguería del gobierno de entonces, los españoles tenemos que pagar durante 30 años los 1300 millones (creo) en el recibo del gas para que Florentino sea cada vez más rico. Y se le paga inmediatamente, cuando por ejemplo mi sobrino, minusválido, además de recortarle la ayuda a la que tiene derecho, le tarda más de un año. Cuando lo que habría que haber hecho es encarcelar a los técnicos que no han hecho bien su trabajo, por no decir otra cosa más gorda, nacionalizar el proyecto, y mandar a Florentino a hacer gárgaras.
> 
> ...


Si te parece, son unos santos... digo Dioses. ¡Oh GP, líbranos del mal! (a ironías podemos jugar todos, ¿no crees?)

Para esto sí te gusta El Mundo, para lo de Gibraltar no. Curioso.

Vuelves a poner en mi persona palabras que no he escrito. Típico tuyo. Y te sales por peteneras con el Castor y demás, También típico tuyo.

En palabras de tu compañero que también me ataca... "tu vida privada no nos interesa"... Verás, yo no soy así: Siento y mucho la situación de tu sobrino, y la de muchos otros que siguen esperando unas ayudas que no llegan. Es lamentable. Y estoy igual de jodido que tú, seguramente más, con esta situación de privatizar ganancias, socializar pérdidas.

Aquí los únicos belicosos sois vosotros, que entrasteis con todo a por mí, y adjudicándome palabras que no escribí, cuando simplemente dije que los ataques de GP a otros barcos hay que pararlos, y que me resultaba "curioso" que GP solo se levante contra las perforaciones en Canarias y no en las de Marruecos. Y di una explicación sobre esto bastante aproximada a la realidad. Después, vosotros sacasteis del tiesto el tema.

Defendiendo dices ¿a quién?

La verdad, parece que te ciega la ira cada vez que me contestas, por muy jocoso que quieras ser, como en la primera línea.

----------


## No Registrado

> Se os está olvidando a todos que a muchos canarios además del turismo que obtienen, de donde beben agua es de donde se van a verter aceites y demás sustancias contaminantes y nocivas. A los que criticáis a los canarios por defender sus medios de vida ¿les vais a llevar vosotros agua embotellada después?


Claro, y las de Marruecos se hacen con aceites vegetales biodegradables.

No será el primer sitio donde se desala a dos pasos de plataformas de perforación o extracción.


Y más aceites y combustible del que sueltan los barcos que pasan por los canales interinsulares, mucho más cercanos a las desaladoras, con lo que la dilución es mucho menor, no va a soltar la perforación.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues se ve que aprendiste poco de tu paso por la Armada. Pero bueno, no todos aprenden lo mismo en los mismos sitios.






> Aquí hay unos cuantos que no se enteran de nada.
> 
> No registrado: Si no te importa mi vida privada, no hagas como que la conoces, poniéndome en sitios donde no he estado. Cuando vivas en Marruecos por un tiempo en vez oír lo que se dice "en los bares", podrás opinar sobre Marruecos y lo que allí se cuece. Mientras tanto, los informes pueden ser papel mojado. También hay informes que decían que el trasvase del Ebro era factible ¿Verdad? Pues eso.


Aquí el que ha entrado atacando has sido tú, y no paras, además se te conoce perfectamente, resulta que llevas sólo dos meses pero pones un mensaje diciendo que da mucha tristeza ver como esta este foro y tal y tal... (sí, ya sé que ahora dirás que no has sido tú)

Y no, tu vida privada, aunque te extrañe no me interesa nada, de la misma manera que no te interesa la mía, y no la conoces para nada, aunque tú te lo creas con esa soberbia que te caracteriza, otros conocemos la situación de Marruecos, algo que tú no conoces si comparas el respeto a los derechos humanos de Marruecos con España o USA. Y lo que importa son los argumentos, tus ataques y prepotencia sobran, tú eres el único que sabes de Marruecos porque tus padres son marroquís (o similar) y los demás sólo sabemos por lo que escuchamos en los bares, como si yo no puedo escribir que nací en NY, pero desde los dos años viví en una finca en Larache, y ahora vivo en Londres pero mis padres siguen teniendo la finca que visito habitualmente (por ejemplo...)

Y al moderador, le digo, que parece que lo único que le importa es si alguien se refiera (sin insultos) a un exmoderador amigo suyo o no, los ataques personales si es a foreros que no sean de su cuerda, no pasa nada, aunque a lo mejor estoy equivocado y se va a permitir un poco de manga ancha a todos, y no como antes, veremos a ver.

Por supuesto que hay informes e informes, por eso te recomiendo (aunque creas que lo sabes todo) que mires quien ha realizado un informe y eso ya te da un grado de credibilidad o no, y por supuesto que la ONU y HRW tienen la máxima credibilidad cuando se habla de derechos humanos.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo de los informes iba para el "No Registrado" que he desordenado un poco el mensaje y parece que iba para el moderador.

----------


## No Registrado

> Aquí el que ha entrado atacando has sido tú, y no paras, además se te conoce perfectamente, resulta que llevas sólo dos meses pero pones un mensaje diciendo que da mucha tristeza ver como esta este foro y tal y tal... (sí, ya sé que ahora dirás que no has sido tú)
> 
> Y no, tu vida privada, aunque te extrañe no me interesa nada, de la misma manera que no te interesa la mía, y no la conoces para nada, aunque tú te lo creas con esa soberbia que te caracteriza, otros conocemos la situación de Marruecos, algo que tú no conoces si comparas el respeto a los derechos humanos de Marruecos con España o USA. Y lo que importa son los argumentos, tus ataques y prepotencia sobran, tú eres el único que sabes de Marruecos porque tus padres son marroquís (o similar) y los demás sólo sabemos por lo que escuchamos en los bares, como si yo no puedo escribir que nací en NY, pero desde los dos años viví en una finca en Larache, y ahora vivo en Londres pero mis padres siguen teniendo la finca que visito habitualmente (por ejemplo...)
> 
> Y al moderador, le digo, que parece que lo único que le importa es si alguien se refiera (sin insultos) a un exmoderador amigo suyo o no, los ataques personales si es a foreros que no sean de su cuerda, no pasa nada, aunque a lo mejor estoy equivocado y se va a permitir un poco de manga ancha a todos, y no como antes, veremos a ver.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay informes e informes, por eso te recomiendo (aunque creas que lo sabes todo) que mires quien ha realizado un informe y eso ya te da un grado de credibilidad o no, y por supuesto que la ONU y HRW tienen la máxima credibilidad cuando se habla de derechos humanos.


Claaaaro que se me conoce.

Aquí todo el mundo conoce a todo el mundo menos yo.

Y sí. Lo voy a decir porque es verdad: No he sido yo el que ha abierto el hilo de tristeza. Y para demostrarlo, autorizo a los administradores a publicar mi IP, y a que hagan un listado de los mensajes que he publicado. Ahora tú te creerás lo que quieras, porque tú eres el que lo sabe todo solo leyendo unos informes. Me pregunto qué informes has leído sobre mí para saber quién soy y quienes son mis padres.

Dicen que cree el ladrón.... Bueno, en este caso, se diría: cree el atacante que todos tienen su semblante.

----------


## Jonasino

Dios, que ganas de pelea y personalizaciones hay en el foro.
Asco de política que contamina todo.
A ver si por fin encontramos nosotros petroleo y no los moros y pagamos el litro de gasolina como en Estados Unidos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mientras la política controle el agua, no sé como vamos a separarla. Te pareces a los curas de la dictadura, que al que decía algo político le pegaban pero bien. Y a los abuelos de entonces, que tenían miedo de abrir la boca.

 Vas tú listo si te crees que descubriendo petróleo vas a pagar el litro de gasolina como en EEUU. Es una broma, ¿no? No te creo tan ingenuo.

Recuerdas cuando con la privatización de las eléctricas se nos prometió que el recibo iba a bajar por la competencia?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Claaaaro que se me conoce.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo conoce a todo el mundo menos yo.
> 
> Y sí. Lo voy a decir porque es verdad: No he sido yo el que ha abierto el hilo de tristeza. Y para demostrarlo, autorizo a los administradores a publicar mi IP, y a que hagan un listado de los mensajes que he publicado. Ahora tú te creerás lo que quieras, porque tú eres el que lo sabe todo solo leyendo unos informes. Me pregunto qué informes has leído sobre mí para saber quién soy y quienes son mis padres.
> 
> Dicen que cree el ladrón.... Bueno, en este caso, se diría: cree el atacante que todos tienen su semblante.


Las ganas de pelea y provocación que demuestras son tremendas.
No sé que ganas con eso, será una manía personal o algo.
Pero, allá tú.

 A lo que interesa. Pongo las fotos de la semirrígida abordada y dañada por la semirrígida de la Armada, en donde iban los que han resultado heridos:




El video no lo pongo, porque me entra la mala leche. Es una acción indigna de cualquier miembro de La Armada.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

> Claaaaro que se me conoce.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo conoce a todo el mundo menos yo.
> 
> Y sí. Lo voy a decir porque es verdad: No he sido yo el que ha abierto el hilo de tristeza. Y para demostrarlo, autorizo a los administradores a publicar mi IP, y a que hagan un listado de los mensajes que he publicado. Ahora tú te creerás lo que quieras, porque tú eres el que lo sabe todo solo leyendo unos informes. Me pregunto qué informes has leído sobre mí para saber quién soy y quienes son mis padres.
> 
> Dicen que cree el ladrón.... Bueno, en este caso, se diría: cree el atacante que todos tienen su semblante.



jajajaja, pobrecito que le atacan, y además desde un bar todos estos que no se enteran de nada y no aprenden nada y lo saben todo leyendo informes... pobrecito...

Y lo de la IP ya es la risa, como si eso demostrara algo...

----------


## No Registrado

Y como dice Miguel, la política es lo que dirige todo, y por supuesto el agua, pero de todas formas aquí el mayor conflicto, como en cualquier sitio que se produjera algo parecido ha sido el desvío del Tajo, que efectivamente se hace con criterios políticos, pero el problema es quitarle la vida a unos para darselas a otros...

Evidentemente soy el mismo del post anterior pero autorizo a la administración a que haga públicas las dos Ips para que se vea que son distintas aunque yo sea el mismo jajajajaja

----------


## Jonasino

> Te pareces a los curas de la dictadura, que al que decía algo político le pegaban pero bien. Y a los abuelos de entonces, que tenían miedo de abrir la boca.


Eso sobra. Vale ya

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿Lo ves?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Estimado Miguel dos preguntitas y me las respondes de manera concreta, por favor

¿Por qué los de Greenpeace (cuyo máximo benefactor dicen que es una petrolera que está a 20 km prospeccionando de Repsol) van a las de Repsol y no a las de Marruecos?
¿Por qué un presidente de una zona critica una acción, y otra que es lo mismo no lo hace?
¿Por qué hay gasolineras en Canarias cuando pueden tener un escape de sus dépositos y contaminar el medio ambiente y el Paulino Rivero no dice nada aplicando su razonamiento?
¿Por qué hay una cantidad ingente de industria química en Gran Canaria, en la que un pequeño escape de cloro, amoniaco o sustancias similares espantaría todo el turismo y Paulino Rivero no habla de esos peligros?
¿Por qué hay depósitos de gas enormes en los Puertos de Canarias, si con el razonamiento de Paulino Rivero una explosión en cualquiera de ellos, haría un daño irreparable al turismo?
¿Por qué Noruega, Escocia, el Golfo de México  (sitio al que van 1000 veces más personas de turismo que en Canarias en 100 años), Costa de Brasil, Golfo Pérsico, hacen sondeos si tan peligrosos son?
¿Por qué teniendo un paro del 34% no promueve esta actividad económica que haría bajar el paro drásticamente a menos del 20% y aumentar los ingresos fiscales a la comunidad canaria entera , cuando cualquier país civilizado empezando por los nórdicos (los más concienciados con el medio ambiente lo hacen?

Te agradecería que me respondieras de manera concreta y dejaras de insultar a la Armada, cuando estaba haciendo su trabajo y muy bien por cierto. En Marruecos se los habrían cepillado directamente porque esta gente es así cobarde. No critican un asesinato y montan la de dios cuando se corta una uña.

----------


## No Registrado

Faeton, eres un poco más extremista que yo, y ya es decir  :Wink: 

A lo del paro ya te puedo responder yo:

No sé de dónde sacas esa reducción de paro en Canarias (Ojalá), pero lamentablemente no será así. Las perforaciones requieren de personal especializado, del que se puede contar con los dedos. Y los servicios asociados... pues tampoco es que sean muchos. Las plataformas son prácticamente autosuficientes, y la refinería (de haber petróleo y suponiendo que se refine en Canarias), también requiere de personal cualificado, el que ya tiene en nómina.

Demasiado halagüeña esa previsión de un 14% de descenso del paro.

Lo ventajoso será, más que el empleo, los beneficios económicos. Y estos, quizás, en un segundo plano puedan ayudar a reducir el paro, pero.... no lo veo.


Yo pensaba que el máximo benefactor de GeenPeace era un gobierno, americano para más señas. Pero nunca se ha confirmado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Estimado Faetonm. Cuando escribas un mensaje en el que no me insultes llamándome demagogo, entonces, si me apetece te contestaré.

Sólo recalcar y recordar que:
- Yo estoy a favor de las prospecciones.
- La actuación esos miembros de la Armada Española que actuaron el otro día es indigna del cuerpo al que representan.
- De un Estado que no respeta los Derechos Humanos (Marruecos) no merece la pena ni comentar.

En definitiva, cuando muestres un poco de respeto y elimines el insulto de tu texto, se podrá hablar.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## faeton

> Estimado Faetonm. Cuando escribas un mensaje en el que no me insultes llamándome demagogo, entonces, si me apetece te contestaré.
> 
> Sólo recalcar y recordar que:
> - Yo estoy a favor de las prospecciones.
> - La actuación esos miembros de la Armada Española que actuaron el otro día es indigna del cuerpo al que representan.
> - De un Estado que no respeta los Derechos Humanos (Marruecos) no merece la pena ni comentar.
> 
> En definitiva, cuando muestres un poco de respeto y elimines el insulto de tu texto, se podrá hablar.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


De acuerdo Miguel , pero yo te respeto y no te  he insultado, si así lo sientes en mi post, te pido disculpas, simplemente quiero que seas concreto y no te andes por las ramas, a lo mejor me he equivocado al decir que no hagas una respuesta demagógica. Yo no te he llamado demagogo. ( a Paulino Rivero, es otro cantar).


Miguel, independientemente sean unas prospecciones o lo que sea, a una milla de exclusión marítima para barcos no autorizados, y eso se lo ha saltado a la torera los de Greenpeace. ¿Qué quieres que haga la Armada? ¿Esperarle con un cartel de WELCOME?

----------


## faeton

> Faeton, eres un poco más extremista que yo, y ya es decir 
> 
> A lo del paro ya te puedo responder yo:
> 
> No sé de dónde sacas esa reducción de paro en Canarias (Ojalá), pero lamentablemente no será así. Las perforaciones requieren de personal especializado, del que se puede contar con los dedos. Y los servicios asociados... pues tampoco es que sean muchos. Las plataformas son prácticamente autosuficientes, y la refinería (de haber petróleo y suponiendo que se refine en Canarias), también requiere de personal cualificado, el que ya tiene en nómina.
> 
> Demasiado halagüeña esa previsión de un 14% de descenso del paro.
> 
> Lo ventajoso será, más que el empleo, los beneficios económicos. Y estos, quizás, en un segundo plano puedan ayudar a reducir el paro, pero.... no lo veo.
> ...


Mira quien dona....¿De que petrolera son de los principales accionistas los Rockefeller? ¿De la que está haciendo prospecciones a 20 km de Repsol? ¿Podría estar alguien untando al Paulino Rivero, el cual sería el máximo beneficiado de que Repsol se fuera de ahí? ¿Quizá Repsol no tragó con el porcentaje correspondiente?

http://www.desdeelexilio.com/2010/05...rte-del-patel/

,
Sólo tienes que ver lo que pasó en Noruega cuando dieron con el petróleo. 
Si suponen encontrar el 10% del consumo diario de petróleo español,  160.000 barriles al día, son 58.400.000 al año.
4.672.000.000 dólares al año. 
Le aplicas el ipic canario, los impuestos especiales de hidrocarburos, y algún otro impuesto de turno que se les ocurra y el Gobierno de Canarias tendría más de  1000 millones de euros al año de incremento en sus arcas que bien invertidos, en políticas activas de empleo ayudarían a bajar.

Ya no hablo de los puestos de trabajo directos e indirectos que generaría o la industria auxiliar del petróleo en modo de refinerías, metaneros, plantas procesadoras de gas (metano), industria plásticos (polietileno, polipropileno, PET  etc.) por especial característica de ser puerto franco.

----------


## No Registrado

Soy el No Registrado anti trasvase (el que dice que la política lo dirige todo).

A mí lo que me parece de un cinismo atroz es toda esta gente que se queja tanto de las prospecciones y luego tiene su coche con el que quema litros y litros de petroleo. Todavía si eres verde  y vas en bici y te calientas con tus paneles solares, lo entendería, pero claro usar el petroleo y luego querer que sólamente lo saquen a 5000 km. de tu casa... otra cosa sería si fuera en una zona protegida y tal... pero no es el caso.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> De acuerdo Miguel , pero yo te respeto y no te  he insultado, si así lo sientes en mi post, te pido disculpas, simplemente quiero que seas concreto y no te andes por las ramas, a lo mejor me he equivocado al decir que no hagas una respuesta demagógica. Yo no te he llamado demagogo. ( a Paulino Rivero, es otro cantar).
> 
> Miguel, independientemente sean unas prospecciones o lo que sea, a una milla de exclusión marítima para barcos no autorizados, y eso se lo ha saltado a la torera los de Greenpeace. ¿Qué quieres que haga la Armada? ¿Esperarle con un cartel de WELCOME?


 No te disculpes, para mí no es necesario porque en realidad no estoy enfadado contigo, solo me molesta la ley del embudo que se ha implantado aquí, dejando el paso estrecho a unos y el ancho a otros, no sé qué quieren conseguir con eso, bueno, me lo imagino.

Ya he dicho que estoy a favor de las prospecciones. Pero eso no significa que yo esté a favor de que se utilice cualquier método para detener las protestas. *España es un Estado de Derecho* al cual, los más mayores sabemos lo que ha costado alcanzar, y en donde no caben actuaciones como las vividas.
La Armada, como la Guardia Civil, como la Policía Nacional, tiene métodos y preparación suficiente para detener a esas personas sin llegar a agredirlas.
Yo sí estoy de acuerdo en que los detengan, pero bajo ningún concepto puedo admitir que una lancha de la Armada se lance a aplastar a la embarcación de Greenpeace, o a la que sea.
 Mira, pertenecer a un cuerpo de seguridad del estado, no es fácil. Pero se exige un alto grado de autocontrol para no caer en acciones lamentables como la que el mundo entero ha podido ver. Y si no, a nadie le obligan a ser marinero, infante de Marina, policía o Guardia Civil. Hay tortas por entrar, así que o lo asimilan o a la rue.

 Acciones de éstas estamos viendo lamentablemente muchas últimamente, como los palos que la policía ha sacudido a los abuelos de las Preferentes.

 Con la fuerza desmedida se pierde la razón, y se consigue una publicidad muy negativa, cargas de razón a los contrarios. Y que den gracias que la activista no ha muerto, si llega a ser así, casi estoy seguro que se lía la mundial.

 Mira, yo, mi juventud la pasé en una época convulsa, en donde pocos son los que se han llevado palos por todos los lados, por simplemente querer manifestarnos pacíficamente, no hace falta ser más explicito. Y cuando estuve en la Armada, en un destructor en la época del mayor follón del Sáhara, los pesqueros que se abordaban (yo no tenía que hacerlo) recibían un trato normal. Por lo tanto yo tengo que decir que en La Armada, esos actos no se admiten.
 Si esos marineros lo han hecho como iniciativa propia, deben de ser sancionados. Si su comandante les ha dado la orden, deben de ser sancionados y el comandante enjuiciado por dar una orden contraria a los principios de la Armada. Y si ha sido Morenés, además de lo anterior, no debe de seguir un minuto más en su puesto.

 Aquí parece que se forman dos equipos:
- Uno que quiere las prospecciones, que desea que se hunda el barco de GP y que todo vale.
- Otros que no quieren prospecciones, que quiere que el barco de Repsol se vaya y aquí no pasa ná.

 A mi juicio ambos se equivocan.
 Yo respeto a los que están a favor y en contra de las prospecciones, yo estoy a favor como he repetido muchas veces. Pero el estar a favor no significa que La Armada tenga carta blanca y pueda utilizar la fuerza de forma desmedida poniendo en peligro vidas humanas de forma innecesaria.
La Armada tiene medios y preparación para actuar de forma correcta, no debe de hacer esa barbaridad. En época de guerra, lo que quieran, espero no estar nunca en guerra, pero en época de paz es inadmisible.

No es muy difícil de entender.

 Venga, un abrazo para ti, que estoy seguro de que lo entiendes perfectamente. Aunque no estés de acuerdo.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (24-nov-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

> Soy el No Registrado anti trasvase (el que dice que la política lo dirige todo).
> 
> A mí lo que me parece de un cinismo atroz es toda esta gente que se queja tanto de las prospecciones y luego tiene su coche con el que quema litros y litros de petroleo. Todavía si eres verde  y vas en bici y te calientas con tus paneles solares, lo entendería, pero claro usar el petroleo y luego querer que sólamente lo saquen a 5000 km. de tu casa... otra cosa sería si fuera en una zona protegida y tal... pero no es el caso.


Así somos todos, muy ecologistas pero todos con nuestros coches.
Estamos en contra de que se busque petróleo pero dependemos día a día de él, eso sí lejos de mi casa.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-nov-2014),Jonasino (22-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Y cuando damos al mando para encender la tele todos queremos:
Que funcione
Tener disponible la electricidad que necesitemos
Que si es de origen nuclear la fuente esté lo mas lejos posible (mejor en los vecinos)
Que si es eólica el ruido lo soporten otros
Que si es fotovoltaica pongan los campos los demás, que yo ya compraré verduras a Marruecos
Que si es de una central de ciclo combinado paguen el gas de los impuestos de mis vecinos
Que si es de una central de carbón que se fastidien los mineros porque contaminan mucho
Que si viene de una hidraulica sea de un rio paradisiaco donde no existan presas y los peces suban pegando saltitos desde el mar a la cabecera.
Vale. Asi todos. Yo también

----------

F. Lázaro (23-nov-2014),faeton (24-nov-2014)

----------


## ramon

Al hilo del interesante foro sobre las prospecciones de Canarias querría añadir de forma esquemática  mi opinión sobre una serie de puntos:
- Hemos de dejar a un lado las confrontaciones personales solicitando al moderador que ponga orden.
- Estoy de acuerdo con las prospecciones de Repsol puesto que Marruecos va a extraer petróleo a 200 kms de distancia SI o SÍ y la zona se verá inevitablemente envuelta en peligro de posible derrame.
-  Creo además que el presidente de Canarias, dejando a un lado la política de compra de voluntades, sobres e intereses, está usando el asunto de forma populista y electoralista para intentar mantenerse en el puesto en las próximas elecciones autonómicas. Desgraciadamente el discurso anticolonialista hispánico produce apoyos en aquellas islas y diluye los errores políticos que se hayan realizado anteriormente. 
- El Gobierno Canario debería haberse concentrado impulsar la firma de convenios de seguridad anti vertidos con Marruecos definiendo exhaustivamente las medidas a tomar,   en organizar algún tipo de dispositivo internacional supervisor con base en Las Islas Canarias... y en definitiva organizarse para verdaderamente defender sus intereses turísticos y medioambiantales ante una actividad petrolera inevitable.
- Coincido en remarcar que Marruecos, es un país vecino y hermano en vías de desarrollo con un potencial humano e industrial muy grande que ha protagonizado una verdadera revolución positiva en los últimos 20 años, tanto o más grande que la que nosotros realizamos entre los 60-80. Baste comparar el Marruecos de la década de los 90 y el actual. Pese a las carencias que les restan por solventar, hemos de reconocer que hoy en día son un referente para todo el mundo árabe y están despuntando cultural y tecnológicamente en toda la subregión. No caigamos en el descrédito integro de países y culturas por no disponer de nuestras herramientas y valores a la hora de defender la ley y los derechos humanos. Las cosas hay que saber valorarlas en su contexto. Somos nosotros y nuestras circunstancias.
-  Me uno a la crítica de la actitud beligerante de la Armada contra Greempeace por considerar una imagen internacional impropia de un país desarrollado y democrático. La armada podría haber disuadido esas lanchas de formas más civilizadas y no ponerse a defender tan violentamente los intereses de las multinacionales. No obstante los comentarios deberían aportar más informaciones reveladoras sobre la mano anglosajona que mece la cuna en Greenpeace, para de esta forma poder poner a cada uno en su sitio.
- Aprovecho además para reivindicar fervientemente que se investiguen penalmente las razones por las que Canarias sigue siendo una isla energética con centrales de gasóleo pese a disfrutar de unas magníficas condiciones de vientos y haberse demostrado técnica y económicamente que la producción eléctrica eólica, aun con ayudas, es más barata que los generadores de gasóleo anacrónicos. Este chanchullo insular nos cuesta un pico de la factura eléctrica que pagamos el común de los consumidores del país.

Disculpen por haberme alargado demasiado y reciban un cordial saludo

----------

NoRegistrado (25-nov-2014),Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

Ramón,

Las centrales de gasoil y gas deben estar, pues el viento no está siempre, aunque sea muy estable.

¿Que se puede poner más renovable en Canarias?, por supuesto*, pero las térmicas deben mantenerse operativas y en estado de arranque rápido.


* Ya hay proyectos importantes al respecto: Gorona del Viento en el Hierro, Hidroeléctrica reversible en Gran Canaria...

----------


## Jonasino

> El Gobierno canario Coalición Canaria y PSOE ha vuelto a fracasar en los tribunales en su oposición a las prospecciones que Repsol acomete ya a unos 50 kilómetros de las costas de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura en busca de hidrocarburos. El Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Canarias (TSJC) ha rechazado paralizar los sondeos, una medida cautelar que había solicitado el Ejecutivo de Paulino Rivero. Los magistrados niegan esa suspensión y aprecian que "el procedimiento" seguido por el Gobierno central para conceder los permisos "ha sido conforme a derecho".
> 
> 
> Entre otros argumentos, la Administración canaria que ya intentó sin éxito frenar en el Supremo las prospecciones alertaba de los riesgos para el sector turístico, "eje principal de la economía" de las islas. Pero los magistrados creen que ese peligro "resulta absolutamente hipotético y determinado al caso de una emergencia o catástrofe". El TSJC también minimiza las posibles afecciones sobre la pesca, las aguas, los puertos y las distintas especies que, según el Gobierno canario, no se habrían tenido en cuenta durante la tramitación ambiental. Los jueces restan importancia a los informes aportados por la Administración regional: "Las conclusiones de tales informes o se basan en daños hipotéticos o parecen más orientados a la explotación petrolífera continuada en Canarias que a un sondeo de duración limitado a un máximo de 180 días".
> 
> El Ejecutivo autónomo había alertado también de que parte de la zona en la que se han autorizado los sondeos está en trámites para ser declarada Lugar de Importancia Comunitaria, con lo que entraría a formar parte de la red Natura 2000, el sistema europeo de protección de las áreas de interés medioambiental. Pero el TSJC, además de recordar que esta protección aún no se ha aprobado, afirma que "la inclusión de un espacio en la red Natura 2000 no excluye, a priori, su explotación económica en el futuro".
> 
> El auto en el que se rechazan las medidas cautelares lo apoyan cinco de los seis magistrados de la sala de lo Contencioso Administrativo del TSJC, con sede en Santa Cruz de Tenerife.
> 
> ...


Fuente:http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...75_267408.html

----------


## pablovelasco

Que quieren que les diga, veo mucha crítica a la actuación de la armada, y está precisamente para eso, para que los piratas no asalten barcos sin su consentimiento. Yo estoy harto que los de GP tengan patente de corso para abordar los barcos a su antojo.
Y con el tema pasa como con los trasvases, parece que hay gente que nunca quieren que se genere riqueza, y esto evidentemente la generaría. Mi apoyo total, será bueno para todos los españoles, ojalá se encuentre un filón más grande que el de Venezuela y baje el precio del gasoil.

----------

faeton (19-dic-2014)

----------


## faeton

Y sobre todo para los canarios, que serán los españoles más beneficiados si se encuentra petróleo o gas, cuando tienen en muchos sitios más de un 30% de paro.

----------


## Jonasino

El gozo y el pozo.
Enhorabuena Paulino, disfruta de los meses que te quedan.



> La petrolera Repsol ha informado hoy de que da por finalizados los sondeos en Canarias y que los recursos encontrados en la zona, tanto de gas como de petróleo, no se extraerán dada su escasa cantidad y calidad. "El análisis de las muestras obtenidas en el sondeo denominado Sandía confirma la existencia de gas -desde metano hasta hexano- sin el volumen ni la calidad suficientes para considerar una futura extracción", señala la compañía en un comunicado, que abandona la exploración en la zona.
> 
> 
> El sondeo exploratorio ha confirmado que en el subsuelo de esta cuenca se han generado petróleo y gas, si bien los almacenes encontrados están saturados de agua y los hidrocarburos existentes se encuentran en capas muy delgadas no explotables, añade.
> 
> Se cierra así un proyecto de investigación que ha provocado una gran confrontación entre el gobierno canario, liderado por Paulino Rivero, y el Ejecutivo central, con el ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, a la cabeza de la defensa de los sondeos.
> 
> La petrolera inició el sondeo exploratorio el 18 de noviembre de 2014 en el Océano Atlántico, a unos 60 kilómetros de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, para analizar la posible existencia de hidrocarburos.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.republica.com/2015/01/16/...n-en-canarias/

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si la culpa de que no haya petróleo de forma aprovechable y explotable la va a tener Paulino Rivero.
Soy el primero que quisiera que hubiera habido petróleo en abundancia. Pero no tenemos suerte.

Aplica como tú dices tanto, el rollo ese de la botella llena, y aboga porque España se convierta en una potencia de energías renovables, sobre todo utilizando, investigando e innovando en aquello que nos sobra: el Sol.

"Be water my friend"

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Aboga porque España se convierta en una potencia de energías renovables, sobre todo utilizando, investigando e innovando en aquello que nos sobra: el Sol.
>  Saludos. Miguel.


El sol u otras. Lo que Vd. diga, jefe

----------

